# Are You Her Preferred Look?



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

Just a light-hearted conversation about physical preferences. Being a child of the 80's my girlfriend has always liked men with that typical 'boy band' look. The skinny bodies, the baby smooth skin, grungy clothes, earnings, floppy hair and that little boy lost attitude with a side serving of effemininity. Yet here I am with a shaved head, a beard, well fitting clothes in a body that's been lifting weights for the past two decades, certainly no earrings or 'bling' (just not for me thanks) and what I like to think is a very masculine attitude. She doesn't seem to mind. She isn't embarrassed to be seen with me and our sex life is extremely healthy but she still notices a typical 'pretty boy' on the television on occasion. I have no issue with this, not yet at least.

So gentlemen, do you match your partner's preferred look or have you ever tried to emulate it?

And ladies, does your partner match your preferred look or are they the complete opposite?


----------



## ConanHub (Aug 9, 2013)

Well...

When she met me, I had very long hair and a bad boy rep.

She fell in lust and then love.

I now have very short hair and an upstanding rep.

She is still in lust and love with me.

I have almost always had a 5 O' clock shadow and am currently sporting a modified goaty.

She loves it.

I use to be pretty but hard, now I'm just hard! LOL

She can't get enough.

She wasn't my ideal but I fell head over heels in love with her at first sight.

She is a 5' petite brunette with a playboy body.

I dated mostly tall or exotic women before meeting her.

Now short is the only thing on my menu!


----------



## *Deidre* (Feb 7, 2016)

My fiance is my preferred look, tall, tough, strong, fit, deep voice - although I do love facial hair, and he can't have it for his job. (he's a police officer and they don't allow it where he is) 

He's almost perfect. 

Oh, I just read the second part of the OP. 

Yes, I'm his preferred look. I'm Italian and Irish, green eyes, petite, athletic (he has always dated athletic types, but they were taller than me) He and I were friends before we started dating each other, so we saw a few of each other's gf's and bf's, and we both tell each other that we are each other's ''one.''


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Interesting. 

There's always a physical 'type' of partner that we all prefer (even-though that might not be our ideal).

Out of all the guys I dated, only two were nearly close to what I prefer. What catches my attention are guys with light(color) features (green/blue eyes, blonde/honey-color hair...).
I realize that I can fall very easily for this type of look.


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

My husband is definitely my preferred look. I do wish he'd invest more time into his appearance and put on nicer clothes, though. I admit that. I love his raw look, though. And his eyes are blue which I'm obsessed with.

I don't think I'm his. He doesn't really have a type or if he does he won't share it or he doesn't even know it himself. It's frustrating, actually. I wish I knew what he liked.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm pretty sure she would "prefer" for me to be taller. I'm 5'11 and she's 5'8, so I'm still taller than her. She just doesn't like wearing 3"+ heels and towering over me. I'd give my left nut to be 6'3. lol


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

lovelygirl said:


> Interesting.
> 
> There's always a physical 'type' of partner that we all prefer (even-though that might not be our ideal).
> 
> ...


What I'd like to add to my quote is that eventhough I might not date my preferred look, I can still feel attracted if he has a certain attitude/personality which makes me sexually/emotionally attracted to him. As I've always said, his attitude rocks my socks! 
Just like he can be my preferred look but he acts like an a*s around me or others. Won't do it for me.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

I am not sure either of us are each other's "preferred" look. She has previously dated some pretty skinny guys and I am more thick built mountain man type.

She is brunette average chest and great ass. I have always had a thing for porcelain skinned blondes with large boobs lol

No denying she is classy and beautiful though


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

I honestly have on clue what my Ws preferred type really is, and my body type has definitely changed from when we first started dating

For the most part, I would say that many of the physical attributes I find attractive my W definitely has.


----------



## ReformedHubby (Jan 9, 2013)

I would say I am her preferred look. I'm a tall well built black guy, which is her type. With that said...she does have a thing for much older white men with salt and pepper hair. She says it stems from a crush she had on Dan Rather as a kid. Go figure....I've always got a kick out of it. Because its so unexpected, you really wouldn't think a guy like that would be her type.


----------



## uhtred (Jun 22, 2016)

Based on my wife's comments about other men and movie actors she finds attractive, I'm her type. 

She is clever enough though to tell me ones that will flatter me. Still that would be thoughtful of her to do so.


----------



## Faithful Wife (Oct 31, 2012)

I have a few different preferred "types", and yes my current boyfriend fits one of those types (the silver fox type). 

A person's specific "look" is always something new and different for me, whether or not they fit one of my preferred types. Their face, the exact curves of their body, the way they move through space, the way they carry themselves...these things are like a fingerprint, and I will typically feel a flutter of attraction the first time I see them, then it develops even more over time as I closely examine these individual traits. As I fall in love with someone, these traits will become more and more attractive to me.

So from a flutter of attraction at first sight, to then very strong attraction after a bit of time and good sex and bonding, and suddenly his "type" and his "look" are all that I notice anymore. No one else seems that attractive to me, really. They are, but only in a nice to look at way.

When I am single however...I have strong attraction to so many different people, all the time.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GuyInColorado said:


> I'm pretty sure she would "prefer" for me to be taller. I'm 5'11 and she's 5'8, so I'm still taller than her. She just doesn't like wearing 3"+ heels and towering over me. *I'd give my left nut to be 6'3.* lol


*You can have Ol' Arb's 6' 3" frame, but I sure as hell don't want your left nut ~ or for that matter, your right one either!*


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Career has forced me to maintain a pretty boy look and I hate it, have to be well-presented everyday, combed, gelled, shaved, collared shirt. Just my girlfriend's type, yet I can't seem to feel complimented, especially when she compares me to movie actors... bleh! Somehow, just feels like she's complimenting a skin rather than who I am... dunno why though


----------



## Celtic (Apr 7, 2017)

Some great feedback here; its always fascinating to hear how other people live! 

I was thinking about my first marriage this morning...or more to the point...how my (then) wife wanted me to look like. Being naive and wet behind the ears I was eager to please her but being a 'thick built mountain man type' (thanks @wolf1974) I was the complete opposite to her hip-hop fantasy. I stopped lifting weights and cut back on eating at a stupidly unhealthy rate just to get that skinny body she seemed to like so much. I allowed her to dress me in overly baggy pants, loud shirts, wacky trainers and caps that would make the Fresh Prince of Bel Air look tame in comparison. Not to mention the body shaving. Oh god. At least twice a week I was expected to make myself smooth all over. Yuk! 

Thankfully that first marriage ended in no time, for so many different reasons, but only looking back can I see how silly I was at the time. The folly of youth as they say!


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

I don't know if I really have a type, I have found that some men I just have a connection with. 

They all seem to be relatively tall, and I dislike a skinny build. I don't mean thin, that's ok, I mean scrawny.

My hb is 6 feet and and thin but he isn't scrawny. He has a deep voice and lots of body hair which I like.

I think he's damn sexy, but only part of that is physical. I truly respect him as a man, and that plays a huge part. 

I guess if I had to pick out the men in movies I find sexy it would be the guys from period pieces..... the ones in war scenes with beards and armor and big builds, and some body hair. No fat guys, just broad shoulder and thick build types.

As for my hb's type, it's not clear to me that he has one. He seems to like blonds, and I am a strawberry blonde, but beyond that he seems quite happy with my body.


----------



## wild jade (Jun 21, 2016)

I have lots of types. My husband is definitely one of them.


----------



## jb02157 (Apr 16, 2014)

When we were first married my wife was perfect for me physically, short, slender, long dark hair...actually nice to look at. She's not that anymore. She's put on probably 100 lbs, and cut all the long beautiful hair off. You would think she's a different person from our wedding photos. I asked her if she would grow her hair long again and she said that would be me trying once again to control her.


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

jb02157 said:


> When we were first married my wife was perfect for me physically, short, slender, long dark hair...actually nice to look at. She's not that anymore. She's put on probably 100 lbs, and cut all the long beautiful hair off. You would think she's a different person from our wedding photos. I asked her if she would grow her hair long again and she said that would be me trying once again to control her.


Why don't you open the marriage and go find someone that enjoys your d!ck in them? Someone you actually want to put your d!ck in, all 3 holes! If she doesn't agree, do it anyways, but at least you gave her the option. You don't have a marriage anyways.


----------



## Ikaika (Apr 23, 2012)

We are both old, that is our type. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## GTdad (Aug 15, 2011)

Ikaika said:


> We are both old, that is our type.


Don't listen to this guy: he's a fine looking man.

Luckily for me, my wife apparently digs that Easter Island statue look.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

GTdad said:


> Don't listen to this guy: he's a fine looking man.
> 
> *Luckily for me, my wife apparently digs that Easter Island statue look.*


*Damn, GT! You ain't like that in court, are you?

If you are, you must invariably have to practice before a slough of women judges!

That must be why you're always getting favorable courtroom verdicts!*


----------



## Vinnydee (Jan 4, 2016)

I was blessed with good looks, high intelligence and a good sense of humor in a very alpha male package. My wife knew about me before we met. I did not know this but apparently I was considered to be a "hottie" by the girls in her school and our town. Looking back, women did come easily to me but I always thought it was due to my sense of humor. My wife wanted an alpha male like all the males in her family. She says I make her feel safe and protected. My body was in good shape from a year in combat when I met her and was on a scholarship studying Computer Science. My wife still asks me why I even asked her out on a date since she feels that she is not in my league. We are opposites but that has been a good thing in our 44 years of marriage.

On the other hand, my wife was the opposite of my type. I dated cheerleaders and someone ****ty girls. My wife was 4' 11" and 79 lbs. when we met. She was also a virgin, definately not my type. And yet, I fell in love at first sight and got engaged 3 weeks after we met. We are still in love and do not know why.


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

GuyInColorado said:


> Why don't you open the marriage and go find someone that enjoys your d!ck in them? Someone you actually want to put your d!ck in, all 3 holes!


That's a bit too subtle, could you be a little more specific? 🤔


----------



## Haiku (Apr 9, 2014)

Celtic said:


> So gentlemen, do you match your partner's preferred look....?


I think so. I resemble a big bag of Science Diet filled with gentle ingredients for her sensitive stomach, and I pack a lot of antioxidants and extra fiber so she's regular.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Haiku said:


> I think so. I resemble a big bag of Science Diet filled with gentle ingredients for her sensitive stomach, and I pack a lot of antioxidants and extra fiber so she's regular.


:lol:


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Celtic said:


> So gentlemen, do you match your partner's preferred look or have you ever tried to emulate it?
> 
> And ladies, does your partner match your preferred look or are they the complete opposite?


Attitude is a big factor in attraction for me. He's absolutely my type in attitude and yes, appearance too. His appearance has changed over the years. My husband resembles Dave Grohl... if he worked in an office rather than music stadium, although he refuses to wear a suit and tie.


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

Most would be surprised at what I look like! 

Surprised....but not unhappy!

My wife..... Near East Asian....a beautiful Caspian tiger.


----------



## lovelygirl (Apr 15, 2012)

Faithful Wife said:


> I have a few different preferred "types", and yes my current boyfriend fits one of those types (the silver fox type).
> 
> A person's specific "look" is always something new and different for me, whether or not they fit one of my preferred types. Their face, the exact curves of their body, the way they move through space, the way they carry themselves...these things are like a fingerprint, and I will typically feel a flutter of attraction the first time I see them, then it develops even more over time as I closely examine these individual traits. As I fall in love with someone, these traits will become more and more attractive to me.
> 
> ...


Wow, as if it was a second _'lovelygirl' _writing this post. 

I feel the same way most times when I meet some new guy and I start to develop thoughts/feelings for him. Suddenly, even if he's not my "preferred look of all times", he'll become my preferred one because there are things about him that I see and I start falling for. Then, my "_preferred look of all times_" fades away... 

<3 very well said @Faithful Wife :x:x


----------



## UnicornCupcake (Dec 8, 2016)

GuyInColorado said:


> I'm pretty sure she would "prefer" for me to be taller. I'm 5'11 and she's 5'8, so I'm still taller than her. She just doesn't like wearing 3"+ heels and towering over me. I'd give my left nut to be 6'3. lol


I'm 5'10 and husband is 5'11'' and i genuinely don't wish he was taller. I wish he was more comfortable with ME being taller because I love to rock sexy heels now and then. I'll tell you why I like his height as is: It's compatible with his body. Taller men tend to be bigger. All around bigger and I've never been a fan of bulk muscle or pudge of any kind. My husband is shorter and therefore a little smaller, but his body is TIGHT. I like that. I also like that his size means it's easier for him maintain in the future. I also don't want giant children. A 6/3'' man is ideal if he has the physique to go with it, but it's very hard to maintain that unless he's at the gym 6x/week and I wouldn't want that long term.


----------



## Diesel_Bomber (Mar 17, 2013)

I'm too old to give a rats behind if I'm anyone's type. I love carhart carpenter jeans, I'm a welder so I usually am pretty fragrant after work. 

The one thing that still pisses me off is the girl I dated in high school tried to turn me into a boy band schmuck look alike and she always made fun of my chicken legs.

I lift weights regularly. I eat 2x4's and sh!t toothpicks. I drink diesel for breakfast, but I'll still play tea party with my daughter.

I love who I am, take it or leave it nfg.


----------

